# Want to buy strongman equipment?



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

This is not my advert or a friends.... it was posted on another forum and i would of bought this myself but its too frikkin far away t'up north.

Seems a bargain to me.... a good buy for strongman/powerlifting

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-x-Strongman-60-kg-One-Arm-Dumbbell-Row-Gym-Weight-/260653812055?pt=UK_Strength_Training

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gym-Weights-Plates-Discs-30-Kg-x-4-Strongman-2-Hole-/260653985704?pt=UK_Strength_Training


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sadly this thread will be deleted as should be in the Classified section.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Sadly this thread will be deleted as should be in the Classified section.


tut tut such an amateurish mistake


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fair play to the bloke selling them. People bang on about home gyms and expensive equipment etc. but he has made them himself!


----------

